# Super commuter/bikepacker/tourer



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure my next project will be some kind of adventure bike that will also serve as a commuter (I think). Here are the two routes I'm thinking right now:

Kona Rove Ti

Salsa Fargo Ti

Either way, I would build up custom.

I'm in to being able to use drop bars, but I'd also like the bike to be capable on light single track. Does anyone have any thoughts? I'm totally new to either kind of riding (currently just a trail rider on a Tallboy LTc), but bike packing has been calling to me, and I'd also like to ride to work more and have some cargo capacity when I do. I'm in the Inland Empire of SoCal, if that's relevant. Lots of beautiful desert to get lost in once it cools down.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

hillharman said:


> So I'm pretty sure my next project will be some kind of adventure bike that will also serve as a commuter (I think). Here are the two routes I'm thinking right now:
> 
> Kona Rove Ti
> 
> ...


You know I think only you can answer this, what you need, where your going, and how you want to do it. You could always just get a YAK hooked up to your Tallboy and see where things take you from there.

Had a mate a few years back I used to ride with alot. He was trying to figure out a new rig for him self as well. Few months go by and we linked up again in Italy and this bloke was on a recumbent tugging a trailer. Before when he asked me and was throwing out options I just figured he was happy on the trails, LOL he went the other direction entirely.

Best of luck in your search, personally I do not think you could go wrong with a YAK, it could be used on just about anything no matter what.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Ivan67 said:


> You know I think only you can answer this, what you need, where your going, and how you want to do it. You could always just get a YAK hooked up to your Tallboy and see where things take you from there.
> 
> Had a mate a few years back I used to ride with alot. He was trying to figure out a new rig for him self as well. Few months go by and we linked up again in Italy and this bloke was on a recumbent tugging a trailer. Before when he asked me and was throwing out options I just figured he was happy on the trails, LOL he went the other direction entirely.
> 
> Best of luck in your search, personally I do not think you could go wrong with a YAK, it could be used on just about anything no matter what.


I appreciate the feedback. I'm leaning towards the Fargo right now, as I'd almost always rather be riding on dirt if given a choice. The YAK idea is a good one, though, as it is likely to be useful in the future no matter what. Do they work with 142x12 rear axle setups?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep. http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/fitting-bob-trailers-142-skewers-865790.html

I feel like the Bob would be over kill for committing, and you could just get some frame/bar/seat bags for bikepacking. If budget isn't an issue either the rove of Fargo would be awesome, just be sure to get a NICE lock. I will also say that if the TB is what your used to it may be worth test riding some stuff before you start writing checks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Specialized AWOL, can be purchased as a frame and fork.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Yep. http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/fitting-bob-trailers-142-skewers-865790.html
> 
> I feel like the Bob would be over kill for committing, and you could just get some frame/bar/seat bags for bikepacking. If budget isn't an issue either the rove of Fargo would be awesome, just be sure to get a NICE lock. I will also say that if the TB is what your used to it may be worth test riding some stuff before you start writing checks.


I should have mentioned I started riding on an El Mariachi, which I really liked. Will definitely try to get some time on either, though.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

No problems riding drop bars on rather technical singletrack here (I ride a Gen 1 Fargo). Initially I thought there'd be, but no.

Quite nice, actually, though YMMV.


----------



## BD11 (Sep 2, 2006)

You might want to check out the Salsa Vaya and the Raleigh Roper. I have the Roper and love it.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

hillharman said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I'm leaning towards the Fargo right now, as I'd almost always rather be riding on dirt if given a choice. The YAK idea is a good one, though, as it is likely to be useful in the future no matter what. Do they work with 142x12 rear axle setups?


Well if I had to flip between Salsa & Kona I would go with the Salsa.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You have to decide what "bikepacking" looks like to you. That will tell you what bike to buy. In particular what level of challenge offroad are you after?

Keep in mind you may start just wanting to ride some easy buff singletrack, but once you start bikepacking and reading trip reports you may well want to get into more challenging riding.

Your TallBoy with a framebag, seatbag and bar bag + possibly a backpack would make for a great bikepacking rig. There is enough space in the frame to build a useful framebag. It might be worth investing in equipping that bike since you own it. The TallBoy can cruise logging roads and then get into some technical mountain bike touring terrain without an issue.

You also have to decide how much gear you will carry and how. If you need 4 panniers and racks you need a different bike than if you are going ultralight with softbags attached to the frame.

I'm not a huge fan of trailers offroad, but a BOB trailer is an easy way to try things out and can be useful around town to haul stuff. See if you can borrow one or buy one used in case you don't like it.

For a commuter bike I want a fast and fun ride. I'd pick the Kona Rove over the Fargo. Unless I am hauling a mega load [more than I would take bikepacking] I'm not excited to ride a touring bike.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

:ihih::incazzato::rant:There is only one bike that comes to mind here for me, and I am trying to buy one right now so I cant say what it is otherwise I might create more demand for it and make it harder to get. I will therefor repost later after I have aquired it, all of you will then see what the ultimate bike is!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!! Soon my plans will come together and IIIIIIIII will have the ultimate Bike!!!! HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then I will be unstoppable!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

vikb said:


> *You have to decide what "bikepacking" looks like to you.* That will tell you what bike to buy. In particular what level of challenge offroad are you after?
> 
> ...
> 
> You also have to decide how much gear you will carry and how. If you need 4 panniers and racks you need a different bike than if you are going ultralight with softbags attached to the frame.


Solid advice from Vik, as per usual. What Vik says here especially resonates with the suggestions of Vaya over Fargo earlier. I was talking to a guy who did some light touring and bikepacking on a Vaya outfitted with what are now known as Thule Pack 'n Pedal Sport Racks (previously Freeload racks), loved it, had a ball with it but really packed light - he was churning through the miles like crazy and did mostly on road riding. A buddy of mine just went on a 400 mi hike-n-bike gravel grinder on a touring bike fitted with slightly wider tires, but the trail matched the equipment. I on the other hand prefer trails that are otherwise impossible to traverse on such equipment . Surly's frames are heavier, but the Ogre and new ECR should be on your radar as well. The ECR is their "suggestion" to a bikepacking Ogre, but again, what makes it good for more touring oriented work makes it less suited to flicking it around on a singletrack trail somewhere. If your loads are light, a Krampus might also be of interest.

Salsa and Surly both seem to think that a hardtail MTB with 80mm suspension corrected frames is a good idea; Salsa come with suspension forks, but Surly stay with rigid forks.

Something I read recently jives well with the bikepacking concept. I've copied it below. This was for a gravel jaunt in possibly bad weather, but it would also apply to bikepacking.
_
Our take:
- Road bike w/ skinny tires. Man&#8230;maybe. Might be rough getting grip on the steeps and hard on your tires/tubes. We recommend being a card-carrying badass if you go this route. If the course may be wet, this is not advised.
- Touring type bike w/ fatter tires. This could be the ticket if it is not wet. A touring/ cyclocross bike w/ knobby tires would be good. This is probably the best combo of speed and traction.
- Hard tail mountain bike (front suspension only). A hardtail MTB with medium-width tires would be a good mix of comfort and speed and provide lots of gears.
- Full suspension MTB. This is overkill but you will certainly be comfy. You only may regret it if you are trying for a fast time._


----------



## creak (Jun 13, 2004)

Jones diamond frame seems worth a look also


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the advice. My personality is such that I'd rather be riding too much bike on pavement (and going a little slower) than find myself pushing a bike on a trail because it's not up to the task.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you sure you want down bars for commuting? I like my head up, with out pinching a nerve, for such. 1" riser XCM bar w) bar ends. Just a thought......

The Jones TI space frame may be worth a look.

Here is some more food for thought/style's - see the world traveler
Home - KOGA

Enjoy the outdoors.....


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

i went through a similar process and ended up w/the fargo ti
it actually feels surprisingly good on pavement. I thought about the rove but wanted wider tire capability for rocky fire roads and single track. I think i made the right choice as i went carbon for the fork so the tire is my suspension. Right now running ikon 2.2 tr on it so i could go narrower if need be.

the new niner is in between the 2 i believe

i like the drop bars for road, set up higher like is recommended in the dropbar mtb threads they offer more hand positions and are fine for vis.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I'm thinking of replacing my gen 1 Fargo with a current Fargo ti... I'd probably get a steel fork also so that I won't have to wait when the carbon one breaks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like the best plan is to get some frame bags that you can use with the Tallboy for rough stuff bikepacking and then something like the Awol, Rove or Vaya for everything else. Throw on some 35-38mm slicks for commuting or some 42 mm for dirt rides. Use the seat bag and some low rider front panniers for a mixed surface tour. 

I've found that riding 40mm tires off road on a dropbar bike improves my skills. It's become the bike I ride the most.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

senor_mikey said:


> Sounds like the best plan is to get some frame bags that you can use with the Tallboy for rough stuff bikepacking and then something like the Awol, Rove or Vaya for everything else. Throw on some 35-38mm slicks for commuting or some 42 mm for dirt rides. Use the seat bag and some low rider front panniers for a mixed surface tour.
> 
> I've found that riding 40mm tires off road on a dropbar bike improves my skills. It's become the bike I ride the most.


rereading the op's post i would add 2 points for the fargo- desert dweller so perhaps more bottle bosses and wider tires might be indicated


----------

